# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Lypesi dhe lutesi!

## Ciarli

i shpejte eshte lypesi
tek sulet tek dera
edhe pse jo i ulet; i zi
i qesh prane pranvera
e djajve me brire
tek hane qe pa gdhire
nje profet.

i brishte eshte lutesi
tek ulet tek dera
edhe pse s'eshte lodhur; i ri
i vjen prane e ndjera
e djajve me brire
tek ndjell pa frike
nje profet.

----------

